# TV Sankey LCD solicitud de diagrama



## moonwalker (Jul 1, 2016)

Hola colegas, que Dios les bendiga grandemente. Saludos a todos ustedes, profesionales de esta gran comunidad.. chicos necesito el diagrama de un TV Sankey LCD modelo CLCD-2436 FHD el cual no enciende pero me sería de gran ayuda tener el diagrama para corroborar el circuito de la main board. Gracias de antemano y Dios les bendiga.


----------



## skynetronics (Jul 1, 2016)

Amigo, el TV "no te enciende" ¿pero quieres corroborar la mainboard con el diagrama? ¿Entonces ya revisaste la fuente y te entrega todos los voltajes bien?

No sé en el caso de los demás colegas, pero encontrar diagramas de TV Sankey para mi ha sido complicado. Podrías subir fotos de la tarjeta que te está presentando problemas, ya que quizás con el número de parte en la serigrafía se pueda encontrar algo más. Sólo con el modelo del TV va a ser difícil.

Suerte, amigo.


----------



## moonwalker (Jul 2, 2016)

Hola sky, gracias por tu ayuda y respuesta... bueno, primeramente el TV no enciende, no hace ni pio, solo se queda en modo standby (led rojo encendido) pero no hace mas nada, no hay arranque ni con control remoto ni con microswitches; la fuente original del TV Sankey no es la que tiene conectada actualmente ya que esta es de un computador HP que entrega 19 Volts DC mientras que en la leyenda del TV Sankey dice que la entrada de voltaje es de 12 Volts DC, pienso yo que esto pudo ser la causa del daño en la main board... estan los 19 Volts en algunos puntos de la tarjeta como tambien en la tarjeta del inverter, como también los 5 Volts DC para los circuitos de control, pero no hay voltaje en las entradas de los reguladores de tensión DC smd BM1117 y este voltaje es mu seguro proveniente de un integrado de 8 pines con codigo ATC2857, en ese punto de voltaje hay una continuidad de 40 Ohms con respecto a tierra o GND y me parece que esto podria ser considerado como un corto parcial...sky, el area de los TV no es mi especialidad por lo que cualquier sugerencia o consejo de tu parte me seria de gran ayuda; tienes mucha razon en decir de que existe muy poca informacion acerca de estos T... colega gracias, y cualquier sugerencia bienvenida sea.. Dios te bendiga.


----------



## skynetronics (Jul 2, 2016)

No ha pasado un TV así todavía por mis manos, pero vamos aclarando algo: según entiendo, ¿la fuente de este TV es externa (tipo cargador de notebook) o estoy equivocado? 

Procura subir fotos para poder entender bien lo que tienes en frente tuyo. Yo solo te puedo ayudar por el foro, pero si no tengo fotos de lo que estás viendo, para mi es dos veces más difícil ayudar.

Si estoy en lo correcto (y según como dices la fuente original proveía 12v), cuando le conectaron una de 19v quizás fundió algo en la mainboard, esperemos que no sea el caso.

Si los voltajes con los que opera la mainboard son 5v y 12v, sería mejor proporcionárselos con una fuente de PC (en youtube hay varios videos de cómo conectarla). 

Yo lo que haría es tratar de proporcionarle el voltaje que te está demandando el equipo y ahí podremos empezar a sacar más conclusiones. Pero las fotos de lo que estás viendo es importante que las compartas acá para tener más indicios del problema.

Suerte.


----------



## moonwalker (Jul 4, 2016)

Colega sky, gracias por tu sugerencia, no tengo alguna cámara disponible en el momento para subir algunas fotos pero trataré de conseguir uno; respecto a lo que te comenté acerca de la baja continuidad que posee una de las tensiones DC de fuente respecto a GND de 50 Ohms apenas, creo que es evidente que sea un corto, ayer luego de regreso de la iglesia, me propuse a seguir la linea de esa tension DC, es decir las pistas,  lo desconecte del integrado 2857 para comprobar si era este el causante de dicha continuidad y no, no lo era, me propuse a seguir esa misma pista y comprobé que esta alimentación iba conectada al integrado microprocesador principal, con una cuchilla partí la pista que va conectada al micro para ver si la continuidad desaparecía y fue así...es la entrada de voltaje DC de ese microprocesador principal el que tiene dicha continuidad parcial de 50 Ohms a GND; es un indicio claro de que este se encuentra averiado; respecto a la fuente, sí, esta fuente externa es como la de un cargador pero lo que pasa es que le adaptaron una fuente cargador de un computador HP que suple 20 Volts DC; para mí concepto esta fue la falla que originó la avería del aparato, ya que claramente la entrada de voltaje DC para el TV dice que son 12 Volts DC... cualquier sugerencia y consejo bienvenido sea. el Señor Jesús totopoderoso lo bendiga colega...


----------



## dantonio (Jul 4, 2016)

Es muy probable que tu deducción sea la correcta pues una alimentación excedida 
en un 60 % no es admitida generalmente por aparatos electrónicos, salvo indicación 
precisa de lo contrario.


----------



## skynetronics (Jul 4, 2016)

Si como dices, ya sospechas de ese corto en el microprocesador, pues tendrás que cambiar la mainboard, pero indudablemente al momento de hacerlo tendrás que asegurarte de proporcionarle los voltajes y corrientes que te demanda el equipo.

Suerte.


----------



## moonwalker (Jul 6, 2016)

Hola dantonio y sky, gracias realmente por sus ayudas, voy a suministrarles la tensión correcta de 12 Volts al TV aunque sé que es muy probable que no funcione.. chicos les agradezco realmente sus ayudas, voy a hacer el procedimiento y les comento. otra cosa que les comento es que el técnico que estuvo reparando dicho TV no asistió más a la casa del cliente del TV, él fue quien cambió la fuente y la cliente me informó que él le había dicho que el tv tendría los pulsadores inhabilitados porque ibas a cambiarlos y estaba provocando mal funcionamiento en el TV; para mí, el colega hizo el daño y dejó el chispero.. que Dios les bendiga


----------



## cybor009 (Mar 2, 2022)

*H*ola*. U*n saludo a todos los de la comunidad*.
T*engo un TV Sankey LED, la main tiene dos LVDS a tierra, y es la TP.VST59S.PB801
*¿Có*mo podr*í*a resolver dicha falla*? E*n esta se encuentra (UL3) IC de 8 pines que se calienta una barbaridad*.
¿M*e podr*í*an ayudar? Por más que busco no logro encontrar el diagrama esquem*á*tico.
esta es la paciente


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 2, 2022)

Tengo entendido que el diagrama para TP.VST59S.PB813 sirve para TP.VST59S.PB801


cybor009 dijo:


> *¿Có*mo podr*í*a resolver dicha falla*? E*n esta se encuentra (UL3) IC de 8 pines que se calienta una barbaridad*.*


Sube una foto nítida del susodicho y su matrícula.


----------



## cybor009 (Mar 6, 2022)

*H*e a*quí* el susodicho 1118, he levantado algunos condensadores y ahora en stan*d*-by se calienta poco pero al prenderlo se calienta barb*á*ricamente*.
A*unque ya prende el TV pude apreciar que la pantalla hace unas rayas y se va*.
E*n los volta*j*es VGL y VGH solo da un pestañazo y se van*. ¿M*e podr*í*an ayudar?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 6, 2022)

cybor009 dijo:


> *H*e a*quí* el susodicho 1118


Es el LT1118 (Low dropout regulator) O sea, un regulador de baja caída.


cybor009 dijo:


> *A*unque ya prende el TV pude apreciar que la pantalla hace unas rayas y se va*.
> E*n los volta*j*es VGL y VGH solo da un pestañazo y se van*.*


Eso puede deberse a un corto circuito en el la tarjeta T-CON.


----------



## cybor009 (Mar 6, 2022)

Mil gracias , entonces cómo sería para dar solucion a dicha falla, he estado mirando y midiendo y como comenté anteriormente están ausentes vgl y vgh en la t-con, la misma es Panda, RUNTK070ZZ12N LC390TU1A
con la cinta de la tcon desconectada hay un corto en los pines 17 y 18 (son lvds),


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 6, 2022)

cybor009 dijo:


> ¿Entonces cómo sería para dar solucion a dicha falla?


Buscando lo que pueda estar causando el corto circuito.
Por lo general suelen ser capacitores SMD con fuga.


----------

